# Soviet Airforce and other arms



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2010)

Black death

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sb2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tu2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2010)

Pe2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2010)

Unfortunate il2 shot down by Georg Schentke


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

Great pics!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2016)

The soviet aviators, do notice the female pilots too

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2016)

Very cool. I look at old pics and wonder if they are still alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)

Great selection of pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2016)

very cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-3 CA 6X9CM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-3 CA 6X8,5CM CRASH BRUCHLAND | eBay
MIG 3 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET POLIKARPOW I-16 CA 9X6,5CM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET Polikarpov I-5 CA 14X9CM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET Tupolev SB BIS CA 9,5X6,5CM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET Petlyakov Pe-2 CA 10X7,5CM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET Petlyakov Pe-2 CA 14X9CM | eBay
I16 MIG3 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET POLIKARPOW I-16 CA 9X6,5CM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET Polikarpow I-16 CA 8,5X6CM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET Iljuschin Il-2 CA 6X9CM BRUCH CRASH | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug SOWJET Polikarpov R5 CA 7X10CM | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, Ar-2 Bomber Sowjet Russland Rata | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

*WWII photo- US GI w/ Russian Pilots & LAVOCHKIN LA-7 Fighter plane* | eBay

La5 poltova

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)

Actually, La-5FN


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Russische Flugzeug Iluschin JL - 4 Flugplatz Minsk Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, MiG-3 Jagdflugzeug, Jäger Rata Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Inspektion eines zerschossenen russischen Flugzeugs, (W1) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2019)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Altes-Archi...992583?hash=item23c0973dc7:g:JyAAAOSw4lldIEVH


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

FO19 Foto Flugzeug Erbeuteter russischer Doppeldecker /2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

Foto Legion Condor -Flugzeug/Airplane Curtiss (L176) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

437x Fotos 2WK Mega Konvolut Frankreich Polen Russland Panzer Flugzeug TOP ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

1.Foto mit Notgelandeten Flugzeug Me 109. | eBay

Mig3

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

2.Foto mit Notgelandeten Flugzeug Me 109. | eBay

Mig3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, russisches Jagdflugzeug, Nahaufnahme, Russland, b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, russisches Jagdflugzeug, Nahaufnahme, Russland, a | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Russian WW2 Photographs - Alexander Pokryshkin | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Russian WW2 Photographs - Ivan Kozhedub | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foto russische I-15 I-16 Flugzeuge Beute Luftwaffe Roter Stern Sowjetunion 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foto russisches I-16 Rata Flugzeug Beute Luftwaffe Ostfeldzug Sowjetunion 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foto russische Polikarpow Flugzeuge Rata Beute Luftwaffe I-15 I-16 Ostfront 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)

It is not the I-15 in the foreground. It's a I-153.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Original Vintage Photo Presse WWII avion Russe Bombarde Sous Marin U Boat Urss | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

(u21) Estland Reval Tallin zerst.Flugzeug Plane Bomber Jäger Kennung Emblem | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Russischer "MARTINBOMBER" mit Nr.8 - AOK 18 - "Gatschina" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2019)

Das ist keine "Martinbomber" . Das ist Tupolev SB-2M 103 bomber.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

FO18 Foto Flugzeug Erbeutetes russisches Schulflugzeug Polikarpov I-16 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

FO19 Foto Flugzeug Erbeuteter russischer Doppeldecker /2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)

The one in the pic, the post #62, isn't I-16 but UTI-4 I would say. However the winsdscreen for the back cockpit looks a little bit different from those I have seen in pics so far.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

Destroyed Russian planes during Operation Barbarossa 8"x 10" WWII Photo WW2 489 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

3x orig. Foto russ. Flugzeug Bomber + Fieseler Storch | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Q542 Foto Wehrmacht Frankreich Belgien Russland ? Beute Flugzeug plane Aufklärer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

A74 Russland Minsk NSKK Polizei-Kompanie russische RATA Beute Jagdflugzeug plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

➤(895) 2x Org.Foto Luftwaffe,Flugzeug,Jagdflugzeug,Flyer,Bruchlandung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

B978 Fotos Wehrmacht Russland Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug Jäger IL2 JAK TOP Technik | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Csch605 (Oct 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 308953
> 
> 
> View attachment 308954
> ...



That's a lot of kills. I have never seen these before. Did you get them from Russia directly. I am thinking there are hundreds of contraband photos the the Commies wanted to disappear. Since their attitude for many years was that the Migs and Yaks were the real heroes of WW2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

Commies ? I do not do politics but please, World War II casualties - Wikipedia have a bit of respect to the ordinary soldiers.

To anwer your question: All pictures come from eBay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

B28, Privat Foto wohl eine Russisches Beute Flugzeug auf dem Rollfeld ! | eBay

Notice underwing rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)

I-153...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2019)

The detritus of war


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Russische Rata´s - Selt. Bemalungen -TOP nummeriert -FLUGPLATZ | eBay

Yakovlev UT-1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

H230 5./ZG26 Russland Litauen Flugplatz Vilnius Wilna russ. Flugzeug Polikarpow | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

B063 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Beute Flugzeug Panzer Schlacht Flieger IL2 Jak TOP | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

Pz.Gren.Rgt.59: Erbeutete russische Flugzeuge Flugplatz MINSK 1941 (2) ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

Pz.Gren.Rgt.59: Erbeutete russische Flugzeuge Flugplatz MINSK 1941 (1) ! | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Russian air force bomber PE-2 serviced at an airfield in Moscow | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nr.30921 Foto 2 Wk Beute Flugzeug Flieger beim Verladen 6 ,5 x 10 cm | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

Orig. Foto Flugzeug airplane aircraft Russland | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nr.30921 Foto 2 Wk Beute Flugzeug Flieger beim Verladen 6 ,5 x 10 cm | eBay
> 
> View attachment 561483


What's happening here .... ?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)

The trials of the first river aircraft carrier ... and a MiG-3 with folded wings..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> What's happening here .... ?


Captured aircraft shipped back to collection area, for scrap or furher investigation.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

++ ++ orig Dia Farbdia Agfacolor Front Flieger flugzeug IL 2 Sturmovick ++ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

LC Legion Condor BEUTE Flugzeug Polikarpov I-15 Kennung CA-125 +WAPPEN !!! #7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

Foto russisches Rata Flugzeug auf Flugplatz Perjola Beute Luftwaffe Sowjetunion | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

Orig. Foto Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, I-153 Nr. 13 Rata Sowjet Russland Jäger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

Orig. Foto Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, I-153 Nr. 25 Rata Sowjet Russland Jäger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V413 WWII Photo ~ P-39 Nose Art ~ Russian Ace ~ | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2020)

That one is begging for a decal maker to step up

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2020)

The Russians did like their arrows to indicate direction of flight.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Tupolew TB-3 wird besichtigt-Beute-Soldaten 2.WK (4036) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

S949 Fotos Wehrmacht Russland Front Flugzeug Beute Jak IL2 Me109 Jäger TOP Motiv | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2020)

I would say .. that's the Sukhoi Su-2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo 1943 A-20C Havoc bomber in Soviet Air Force service 2204 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Foto Jagdflugzeug POLIKARPOW I 16 ? (Pz. Reg.35) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Negativ russ.Jagdflugzeug Iljuschin IL-2 Sturmovik Jagdflieger airplane Flugzeug

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht erschöpfte Landser an russischem Beute Flugzeug nach Kampf,Rata | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2020)

Hmmm...interesting plane. What is it?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2020)

Any Rata.. I would say It is a PR-5.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Any Rata.. I would say It is a PR-5.


Another unknown Soviet Biplane


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2020)

Exactly...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Foto + Flugzeug +00713 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Foto + Flugzeug +00712 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Foto + Flugzeug +00711 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Foto + Flugzeug +00710 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Russian air force bomber PE-2 serviced at an airfield in Moscow | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Ungarn Beute P 2 | eBay

Tu-2 Hungarian.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

Foto WK2 Flugzeug Russen Bomber abgeschossen #9 | eBay
Foto WK2 Flugzeug russischer Bomber #9 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LISSUNOW LI-2 RUSSISCHE DOUGLAS DC 3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

Foto Sowjetunion Flugzeug am Boden mit Heckschaden 2.WK. Luftwaffe Photo | eBay

Ut-1

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Soviet Officers Teaching the Art of Parachuting B&W Photo circa 1950's | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yakovlev UT-1

B534 Fotos Wehrmacht Russland Beute mit Balkenkreuz Flugzeug Luftwaffe Rata Typ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

B511 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug Russland Belarus Minsk ? Rata Mix ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

FO18 Foto Flugzeug Erbeutetes russisches Schulflugzeug Polikarpov I-16 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2020)

Wehrmacht 2.WK ww2 Foto-PK Tarnuniform Russisches Jagdflugzeug auf LKW Beute rus | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

Foto Jagd-Flugzeug Jäger abgeschossen Russland Ww2 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)

Not a Jagd-flugzeug but the Il-2.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

Original Slide, Wreckage of KPAF Yakovlev Yak-9P at Kimpo Air Base, 1950 Korea | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

Original Foto Polikarpov I-15 Beute Flugzeug Spanischen Burgerkrieg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Orig Foto Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, Lagg-3 Leningrad Rata Sowjet Russland Jäger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Foto Polikarpow I 16 Russisches Jagdflugzeug SÜDRUSSLAND (KG 55 Greif) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

foto flugzeug russisch Polikarpov I-153 | eBay

notice starter truck

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> notice starter truck



Ah, the good ole Hucks-ski Puskatel!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Ah, the good ole Hucks-ski Puskatel!



well... Modeling the VVS: GAZ Starter Truck


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Foto des Zweiten Weltkriegs Sowjetischer Langstreckenbomber DB-3B „Board... | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV57 - V. Rare Orig. Genuine Soviet WWII Photo - Ground Crew + Polikarpov Po-2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV54 - V. Rare Orig. Genuine Soviet WWII Photo - Unknown Soviet Pilots Famous? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV58 - V. Rare Orig. Genuine Soviet WWII Photo - Pilots Sit In Polikarpov Po-2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV55 - V. Rare Orig. Genuine Soviet WWII Photo - Unknown Soviet Pilot Famous? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV53 - V. Rare Orig. Genuine Soviet WWII Photo - Unknown Fighter Pilot Famous? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV56 - Very Rare Orig Genuine Soviet WWII Photo - Mechanic With Polikarpov Po-2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV2 - V. Rare Soviet Photo - V.A. Tishevich - Hero of Soviet Union - IL-2 Pilot | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV51 - Very Rare Orig Genuine Soviet WWII Photo - Aviators With Polikarpov Po-2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, Su-2 Russland Rata Bomber Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Foto, Nachl. Uffz. der Lw., Stellung Minsk, Nahaufnahme Polikarpow I-16 5026-651 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Russische Rata´s - Selt. Bemalungen -TOP nummeriert -FLUGPLATZ | eBay
> 
> Yakovlev UT-1
> 
> View attachment 557068


Yakovlev UT-1

Orig. Foto russisches Beute Flugzeug Wrack am Flugplatz LUCK Luzk Russland 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Foto Soldat der Wehrmacht im russischen Tupolew Flugzeug Wrack an der Ostfront ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

original Foto , Wehrmacht , 2.WK / WW2 , abgeschossenes russisches Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

original Foto , Wehrmacht , 2.WK / WW2 , abgeschossenes russisches Flugzeug | eBay

Notice tail wheel / sledge

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks like someone was trying to steal the fuel tank.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Looks like someone was trying to steal the fuel tank.



Could be right. It was tad cold in the Soviet Union during the German road trip of 42-45. I can see a Lancer taking it to his bunker a a big prize.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

12418 Archiv Foto Flugzeug Bomber Iljuschin Il-4 Russland Sowjet WK2 WW2 REPRO | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

12419 Archiv Foto Flugzeug Polikarpow I-153 Sowjet-Russland WK2 WW2 REPRO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Foto WK2 russ. Jagd Flugzeug Jakowlew Jak-3 Beuteflugzeug Technikbild WK2 WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)

Not the Yak-3 but Yak-1.
Anyway a nice pic.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Russische und JU 88 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

Foto, Ostfront, Flak.-Rgt. 1940: "Beuteflugzeug" Jakowlew Jak-4 (MB)21166 | eBay

looks Pe2 to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)

Agree.. that's Pe-2.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

D438 Fotos Wehrmacht Russland Beute Flugzeug Bomber super Motiv | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Panzer Rgt. 35 , russisches Flugzeug Bomber mit Nummer 4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

Yak 9 Korea see also North Korean Yakovlev Yak-9 wreck - 1950

Original WWII Photo Of GI With Captured Japanese Plane | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

Foto 2 WK Jagdflugzeug Arado Heinkel Junkers Jak-7 mit Kennung Sowjetunion 52 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

Foto 2 WK Jagdflugzeug Arado Heinkel Junkers Jak-7 mit Kennung Sowjetunion 59 | eBay

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)

Not Yak-7 but LaGG-3


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

foto russische FLUGZUEG #19 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

foto russische FLUGZUEG #16 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

foto russische FLUGZUEG #17 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

foto russische FLUGZUEG #14 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

foto russische FLUGZUEG #12 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

foto russische FLUGZUEG #11 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2020)

Great pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 25, 2020)

Agreed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

UTI-4 (I-16UTI)

Foto Ostfront Russland erbeutetes russisches Flugzeug Jäger Rata (?) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Foto Russische Polikarpow I 16 Jagdflugzeug Technik | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Foto Russischer Bomber Iljuschin/Jakowlew Flugpatz Pinsk Heckflügel Nummer 11 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Ilyushin DB-3 - Beute Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yak 9 Korea see also North Korean Yakovlev Yak-9 wreck - 1950
> 
> Original WWII Photo Of GI With Captured Japanese Plane | eBay
> 
> ...


Original Slide, Wreckage of KPAF Yakovlev Yak-9P at Kimpo Air Base, 1950 Korea | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2020)

Great thread.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2020)

Foto Soldat der Wehrmacht am russischen Flugzeug Wrack in Feodosia Krim Winter ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, Flugzeug, Iljuschin Il-2, No.1, Stupitza, Russland, c | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, Flugzeug, Iljuschin Il-2, No.1, Stupitza, Russland, d | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2020)

Looks like that's the same Il-2 in both images.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

One with snow one without i think.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2020)

Yep..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Yep..


I dont mean the bloody obvious i mean the Il-2 must have been there for a while


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Foto abgeschossenes FLUGZEUG IL2 STURMOVIK / BELGOROD / RUSSLAND 1943 !!! E582 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I dont mean the bloody obvious i mean the Il-2 must have been there for a while



It's fine. Undoubtedly the pics were taken at two different periods of time. But it is the same plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> One with snow one without i think.



Actually, I'd say that both photos were taken at exactly the same time, it's just that the photographer was such a perfectionist in wanting to capture the perfect image that it took him sooo fricken long to set up his gear that the snow had melted in the meantime...

[we need a satire emoji]

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, abgeschossenes Flugzeug bei Polazk bzw. Polozk, Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Russland Flugplatz Flugzeug Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3568x) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Russland Flugplatz Flugzeuge Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3571x) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Russland Flugplatz Flugzeug Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3566x) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

not airforce, wonder what the text says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2020)

Top Originalfoto, Russlandfeldzug, Flugzeug, russischer Schlachtflieger Nr 4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2020)

https://delcampe-static.net/img_large/auction/000/341/516/065_001.jpg?v=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

PHOTO AVION YAKOLEV 7 DOUBLE COMMANDER POUR ENTRAINEMENT PILOTES GROUPE NORMANDIE TOULES ? 1943 PHOTO COLLé " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Wehrmacht Soldaten auf Tupolew SB SB-2 2-motoriges sowjetisches Bombenflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Wehrmacht Soldaten auf Tupolew SB SB-2 zweimotoriges sowjetisches Bombenflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

(w19) Russland Flugzeug Plane Beute Kufen Kennung Winter Tarn Camo | eBay
(w20) Russland Flugzeug Plane Beute Kufen Kopfstand Winter Tarn Camo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Foto russisches Flugzeug Yak 3,Luftwaffe,Beute,Wrack,Winter Tarn,Kennung,2WK,WW2 | eBay

LaGG-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

1514 Foto Flugzeug Beute erbeuteter russischer Jäger Jak-9 Kennung | eBay
1515 Foto Flugzeug Beute erbeuteter russischer Jäger Jak-9 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Foto russisches Rata Flugzeug auf einem Feldflugplatz im Osten Wehrmacht Beute ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Foto Opel Blitz LKW der Wehrmacht hinter einem russischen Rata Beute Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Orig. Foto Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, I-153 Nr. 25 Rata Sowjet Russland Jäger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

WW2 WWII 4 Soviet Russian war plane airplane picture photograph | eBay

Pe-8

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

WW2 WWII 4 Soviet Russian war plane airplane picture photograph | eBay

MBR-2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Foto Ostfront Borissow/Baryssau russ.Flugzeuge IL-Bomber??? Beute+Kenn."5"+org | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

WWII Photo Martin Bomber Airplane Photograph World War Two VTG WW II War WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)

Not Martin bomber but Ilyushin Il-4 one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

Foto Ostfront abgeschossener russischer Bomber / Kennung Nr. 6 #c251 | eBay

nice not every day cammo job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Vintage airplane Bell P-39 Airacobra Photo Russian pilot aviation military WW 4251458700332 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

soviet russian photo Soldier near plane Air Force USSR #3 | eBay

Normandie Niemen ? They do not look Soviet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

1942 WW2 Russia Female Pilots Plane Aviation Plane Photo Glass Plate Negative | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

RARE WWII Soviet Aviation Photo Crashed Arkhangelsky Ar-2 Bomber (200 Built) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

RARE WWII Soviet Aviation Photo Crashed Tupolev SB-2 Trainer Variant Plane | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

WWII photo Yu.P. Shitov in the cockpit of his fighter LaGG-3 world war/15q | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## senux (Feb 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> not airforce, wonder what the text says.
> 
> View attachment 601432
> 
> ...



hello there. this post forced me to register myself to this nice board 😊
well, in this picture actually are soviet pilots, thus very much related to airforce 😊😊
on the back it is says :
_Three friends Kolia, Vasia and Lev just before combat sortie. 
For a long memory to a friend _(girl)_ Liudmila B... _(can not make the surname)_ from Lev _(one of those pilots)_, during the days of Great Patriotic War. Vilnius city _(Lithuania)_ 1944_

So the boy has sent his picture with friends, to a girlfriend. I wonder if he managed to return from that combat sortie and did he meet Liudmila.....

Thanks for posting all those pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you. And i do hope they survived.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

2 WK Foto Sowjetische Flugzeug CCCP | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Russland russisches Flugzeug Jäger Yag Laag MIG oder ? Typ ? Kennung WK II | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)

La-5


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 18, 2021)

La 5 or LaGG 3?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)

La-5. If it would be the LaGG-3 there were seen the exhaust pipes at the front of the engine cowling. Also, there can be noticed a small air intake at the top of the cowling just behind the top prop blade. LaGG-3 didn't have any there. What is more, there can be noticed a rectangle panel with the charakteristic pressing for exhaust pipe next to the left leg of the guy standing on the wing. Additionally you may notice the metal clamp used for the radial engine cowling and laying at the front of the plane between the prop and fuselage. But the main evidence is the logo on the engine cowling seen next to the hip of the soldier ( the first from right ). The outlined white disk with the stylized cyrillic "F" letter. The outline and letter were of red.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 18, 2021)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2021)

Foto Wehrmacht Russland Front „russischer Jäger“Kennung crash combat Beute plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

Orig. Foto russisches Beute Flugzeug Iljuschin Il-4 in BABRUJSK / BOBRUISK (2) | eBay
Orig. Foto russisches Beute Flugzeug Iljuschin Il-4 in BABRUJSK / BOBRUISK (1) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG TUPOLEV ANT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2021)

I flew one of those in IL-2....once. I survived for about 5 seconds

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I flew one of those in IL-2....once. I survived for about 5 seconds


I was in a team in the il2 game, We did a team vs team. Carpet bombed the crap out of them. No losses and, but that will be more of a long wood fire story as it it long ago, scored 2 of their fighters being stacked but close together. 8th airforce style. Loved the thing in the game. Such a relief to play a very different beast then, as for the usual Axis and Allied things.
Still miss those il-2 days. Oleg explaining why and how and telling about the limitations of the game engine. Never bought as many books and eBAy finds and read about stuff as back then. Even helped to develop some of the models by providing pictures manuals and what not. For me a lot of free time spent in a very good way. Yes good days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Mar 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RARE WWII Soviet Aviation Photo Crashed Arkhangelsky Ar-2 Bomber (200 Built) | eBay
> 
> View attachment 611595




This is SB-2


----------



## Андрей (Mar 17, 2021)

senux said:


> hello there. this post forced me to register myself to this nice board 😊
> well, in this picture actually are soviet pilots, thus very much related to airforce 😊😊
> on the back it is says :
> _Three friends Kolia, Vasia and Lev just before combat sortie.
> ...


 
Людмиле Бажановой (Lyudmila Bazhanova)

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

Foto-2: Rata-Jagd-Flugzeug aus Rußland mit offenem Munitions-Zuführ-Schacht 2.WK | eBay
Foto-1: Rata-Jagd-Flugzeug aus Rußland mit offenem Munitions-Zuführ-Schacht 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)

PS. As memo serves the name "Rata" was given to the Polikarpov I-16 by the Spanish fascists. The one in the pics above is the Polikarpov I-153 and never flew with any Spanish AF squadrons during or after the Spanish Civil War. The correct soviet name for the kite was "Чайка" (Chaika).

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2021)

1943 Press Photo Russian bombers blast German positions at Stalingrad. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

Orig. Foto! Rata Sowjet - Polikarpov I-16 Flugzeug ! Russisches Gerät | eBay

number 13

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice. That's a late I-16 type 5 ...









the pic source: I-16 type 5 late

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2021)

I flew right seat inna AN-2 once.
Being in that cockpit sounded like a bigasstruck!
Pashoo pashoo go the differential brakes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)

That's nothing. You could seat at the starboard in the passenger compartment where the exhaust fumes go along the wall. The vibrations there make your spine and brian willing to bail out. And the hot makes you filling like being BBQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

681/11) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

681/12) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

681/13) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

681/2) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

681/3) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

681/4) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

681/8) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

681/9) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

681/10) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 681/11) foto 2wk flugzeug russland | eBay
> 
> View attachment 621186




Never seen stripes on the underneath before


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2021)

Great series of pics.


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

X6694 Foto Russland russchies Flugzeug Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

Orig. Foto Grab russische Pilot Selbstm*rd in Russland 1941 | eBay

Seller:
Originalfoto: Soldat bei Grab einer russischen Pilot in Russland, ca. 1941
Format: +/- 6x6 cm
Rückseitig beschrieben: "und das ist dem russ. Flieger sein Grab, als er uns kommen sah, hat er sich erschossen"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Ju 88 und Russian Bomber Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)

Yep.. Ju 88 and Tupolev SB 2M.


----------



## Андрей (May 4, 2021)

Normandie Niemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

B419 Foto Wehrmacht Russland 1942 Front Beute Flugzeug Bomber Top Motiv | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

B417 Foto Wehrmacht Russland 1942 Front Beute Flugzeug Bomber TOP ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

B416 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Beute Flugzeug plane Top technik Details ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Russland Flugplatz Flugzeug Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3568x) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - SOVIET RUSSIAN SOLDIER WITH CAPTURED GERMAN ITEMS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - SOVIET RUSSIAN RED ARMY TANK COMMANDERS WEARING AWARDS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - SOVIET RUSSIAN RED ARMY TANK CREW BESIDE THEIR TANK | eBay

BT-7 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - RED ARMY SOVIET MILITARY COMMANDERS AFTER MEETING | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - SOVIET RUSSIAN FEMALE HERO OF SOVIET UNION WINNER 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - SOVIET RUSSIAN FEMALE COMBAT SOLDIER ON GUARD AT BRIDGE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - SOVIET RUSSIAN FEMALE COMBAT SOLDIERS WEARING DECORATIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - SOVIET RUSSIAN OFFICER & FEMALE SOLDIER MEET ALLIED TROOP | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - SOVIET RUSSIAN SOLDIERS AT REST AFTER BATTLE? RED ARMY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - SOVIET RUSSIAN OFFICERS INSPECT DAMAGED GERMAN POSITIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2021)

Some good quality pics there.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Wehrmacht Russia 1942 HIWIS, 5 Orig Photos. RARE | eBay

Hiwi (volunteer) - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG RUSSISCHE TUPOLEV | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)

Tupolew ANT-6-4M-34R “Aviaarktika”

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

2. Wk Wehrmacht Frankreich Belgien Russland Beute Flugzeug plane Aufklärer | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

E48 Foto Flugzeug Ausstellung mit Beute Bomber Jäger der Alliierten | eBay

captured exhibition

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

Foto : verlassenes Jagd-Flugzeug vom Typ Rata auf Front-Flugplatz im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Cockpit russisches Flugzeug "9" Beute Россия F1.63 | eBay

What airplane?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks like an I-15/15bis.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldaten Uniform russisches Flugzeug "9" Beute Россия F1.63 | eBay

another picture from same frame reveals it and explains why one could look out through cockpit wall


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldaten Uniform russisches Flugzeug "9" Beute Россия F1.63 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldaten Uniform russisches Flugzeug "9" Beute Россия F1.63 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldaten Uniform russisches Flugzeug "9" Beute Россия F1.63 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldaten Uniform russisches Flugzeug "9" Beute Россия F1.63 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)

With no doubt the I-15bis.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto - WK 2 russisches Flugzeug Jäger getarnt im Wald Beute #24 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)

An Il-2 and propably a single seater.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK2 russische Flugzeuge Wracks Beute Russland Россия A1.58 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK2 Flugzeug russischer Bomber #9 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK2 Feldflugplatz Flugzeug russischer Doppeldecker #6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK 2 - russisches Flugzeug Jäger vor Windmühle windmill - #22 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK 2 russischer Jagdflieger wird von Soldaten begutachtet #9 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Zurückgelassene Atrappen der sowjetischen Armee | eBay

dummy guns.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

1943 Press Photo American planes unloaded at Soviet Arctic port. - lry00873 | eBay

Who put the planes together again?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

1341. Orig. Foto 2. WK / Russische Flugzeug / Rote Armee / 1945 | eBay

P-39


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

Orig. Foto / Flugzeug / Polikarpow Po-2 / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee (676) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

1330. Orig. Foto / Faustpatrone / Rote Armee | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

177. RRR!!! Orig. Foto / Panzer IS-2 / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

176. RRR!!! Orig. Foto / Panzer IS-2 / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

Orig. Foto / Sowjetische frauen / Rote Armee (778) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

Orig. Foto / Sowjetische frauen / Maschinengewehr / Rote Armee (753) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WWII Era Red Army Soldiers Large Photo Air Force Mechanics Near Airplane a3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Era Red Army Soldiers Large Photo Air Force Mechanics Near Airplane a3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WWII Soviet Russian Photo Air Force Pilots w/ American P-39 Airacobra Plane a24 | eBay


I am a collector from USA, currently living in Russia.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WWII Era Soviet Russian Photo Air Force Pilots Goggles Flight Helmets a22 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Era Soviet Russian Photo Air Force Pilots Goggles Flight Helmets a22 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


CLASSIC AVIATION UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT. B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE. LOCATION: UNKNOWN.



www.ebay.com





Polikarpov I-16 C.8-29

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Red Army tank Werkstests Panzer T-34 1940 Album mit Fotos und Eigenschaften pdf | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Red Army tank Werkstests Panzer T-34 1940 Album mit Fotos und Eigenschaften pdf bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de






























*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

VINTAGE RUSSIAN WW2 PHOTOGRAPH SOLDIER GROUP COLLECTABLE 11.5cm x 8.5cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE RUSSIAN WW2 PHOTOGRAPH SOLDIER GROUP COLLECTABLE 11.5cm x 8.5cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Russ. Flugzeug airplane aircraft Südr | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Russ. Flugzeug airplane aircraft Südr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





colour 3 Tupolev SB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Südrussland Wolgograd Stalingrad | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Südrussland Wolgograd Stalingrad in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Südrussland Wolgograd Stalingrad | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Südrussland Wolgograd Stalingrad in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





HIWIS


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Südrussland Wolgograd Stalingrad | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Südrussland Wolgograd Stalingrad in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29400/8d29403v.jpg



Somewhere in Iran. American assembly plant for light bombers where warplanes are given a final check before delivery to Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29400/8d29403v.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A strong Guess is Tehran! because The American's were building Bases and other installations For the destroyed Imperial Iranian Air Force, started from late 1942. but also could be Qazvin or Zanjan, which were common trade routes used by USAF to support soviets. If the hangars and field is for soviets, It is either Mashad or Tabriz.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Russland Flugplatz Flugzeug Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3568x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Russland Flugplatz Flugzeug Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3568x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

Wehrmacht Soldaten auf Tupolew SB SB-2 zweimotoriges sowjetisches Bombenflugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht Soldaten auf Tupolew SB SB-2 zweimotoriges sowjetisches Bombenflugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Wehrmacht Soldaten auf Tupolew SB SB-2 2-motoriges sowjetisches Bombenflugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht Soldaten auf Tupolew SB SB-2 2-motoriges sowjetisches Bombenflugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

Foto Russland, Minsk, Flugzeug CCCP C5265 Jakowlew UT-1, TOP Aufnahme | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Russland, Minsk, Flugzeug CCCP C5265 Jakowlew UT-1, TOP Aufnahme in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





CCCP C5265 Jakowlew UT-1

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Polikarpow I-16, sowjetisches Jagdflugzeug. Foto 6 x 9 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Polikarpow I-16, sowjetisches Jagdflugzeug. Foto 6 x 9 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





UTI-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

1941 Press Photo Soviet Anti-Aircraft Gunners on Troop Train, Russia - nox45475 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941 Press Photo Soviet Anti-Aircraft Gunners on Troop Train, Russia - nox45475 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





quad Maxim

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

1942 Press Photo Russian air force bomber crew on battlefield in Russia. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Press Photo Russian air force bomber crew on battlefield in Russia. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

Original Press Photo WW2 Russian soldier writes name on Reichstag wall 2.5.1945 | eBay


SUBJECT - Berlin, Germany. A Russian soldier, Yegor Usachev, who was wounded on the German Border and sent back to hospital.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Андрей (Sep 11, 2021)

Сын полка, дошедший до Берлина


Удивительный снимок — мальчишка расписывается на здании Рейхстага в Берлине! В этом моменте всё: и гордость наша, и сила, и боль, и счастье. Мальчишка этот - сын полка и отважный боец Володя Тарновский. Когда началась война, ему только-только исполнилось одиннадцать лет. Жил в городе Славянске




topwar.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto russisches Ilyushin Il-4 Bomber Flugzeug an der Ostfront ! Beute Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto russisches Ilyushin Il-4 Bomber Flugzeug an der Ostfront ! Beute Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2021)

Foto Grab RK TRÄGER General von BRIESEN / POLTAWA RUSSLAND 1941 !! TOP !! F655 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Grab RK TRÄGER General von BRIESEN / POLTAWA RUSSLAND 1941 !! TOP !! F655 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Good day for the soviet airforce









Kurt von Briesen - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2021)

K1116 Foto Russland erbeutetes russisches Flugzeug Iljuschin Il-2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1116 Foto Russland erbeutetes russisches Flugzeug Iljuschin Il-2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

Foto russisches Rata Doppelsitzer Flugzeug Wrack an der Ostfront Sowjet Flieger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto russisches Rata Doppelsitzer Flugzeug Wrack an der Ostfront Sowjet Flieger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





ut-1

UTI ( thanks wurger)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)

IMHO that's the Polikarpov I-16 UTI ( UTI-2 or UTI-4). The UT-1 was a different plane and was designed by Jakovlev.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

Foto, Luftwaffe, russische Beute Doppeldecker, Flugzeuge (N)50301 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, russische Beute Doppeldecker, Flugzeuge (N)50301 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2021)

I did not know the luftwaffe used this i type as a trainer Beute









Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Polikarpow I-153 i.d.Wehrmacht, 2, 1942, 5026-998 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Polikarpow I-153 i.d.Wehrmacht, 2, 1942, 5026-998 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Polikarpow I-153 i.d.Wehrmacht, 1942, 5026-998 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Polikarpow I-153 i.d.Wehrmacht, 1942, 5026-998 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K517 Foto Russland russisches Flugzeug Rata Polikarpow I-16 Gebirgsjäger GJ | eBay


Entdecken Sie K517 Foto Russland russisches Flugzeug Rata Polikarpow I-16 Gebirgsjäger GJ in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





UTI-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)

IMHO that's not the UTI-2 but UTI-4 with M-25V engine. The UTI-2 had a different engine cowling with the open front and with no exhaust pipes seen while the one is of the closed one type with the engine cooling slots. Also the visible exhaust pipes, especially the coupled ones under the wing root, T-shaped oil cooler inlet at the bottom of the front engine cowl and the small headrest of the front cockpit indicate that sub-type of the trainer.

BTW .. a nice pic.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Wurger said:


> IMHO that's not the UTI-2 but UTI-4 with M-25V engine. The UTI-2 had a different engine cowling with the open front and with no exhaust pipes seen while the one is of the closed one type with the engine cooling slots. Also the visible exhaust pipes, especially the coupled ones under the wing root, T-shaped oil cooler inlet at the bottom of the front engine cowl and the small headrest of the front cockpit indicate that sub-type of the trainer.
> 
> BTW .. a nice pic.


fixed gear i think?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Foto Wehrmacht Flugboot Berijew MBE-2 CCCP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Flugboot Berijew MBE-2 CCCP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> fixed gear i think?



I agree. ... fixed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

Original Foto russ. Flugzeugwrack 1941/42 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto russ. Flugzeugwrack 1941/42 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Dec 2, 2021)

Note the soldier's rifles against the fuselage. "Mister, where is your rifle?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

K1789 Foto Russland russische Windmühle Mühle Windmill Mill Flugzeug Soldaten | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1789 Foto Russland russische Windmühle Mühle Windmill Mill Flugzeug Soldaten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Foto Bombenflugzeug Tupolew TB-3 / Russland / Sowjetunion / Roter Stern / UDSSR | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Bombenflugzeug Tupolew TB-3 / Russland / Sowjetunion / Roter Stern / UDSSR in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

Foto WK 2/Photo WW2: abgeschoßene russischer Jak 1 od. 3 Jäger - Top!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK 2/Photo WW2: abgeschoßene russischer Jak 1 od. 3 Jäger - Top!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

1944 PRESS PHOTO - YANK BOMBER BASE IN RUSSIA GUARDED BY USSR FIGHTERS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 PRESS PHOTO - YANK BOMBER BASE IN RUSSIA GUARDED BY USSR FIGHTERS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Poltava

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

alte Fotos Foto Passfoto Portrait Soldat Panzer Bulgarien | eBay


Entdecken Sie alte Fotos Foto Passfoto Portrait Soldat Panzer Bulgarien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I did not know the luftwaffe used this i type as a trainer Beute



Neither did I, but it seems the Luftwaffe used a wide variety of foreign types as trainers, P-36s, Morane Saulnier MS.230s, Gloster Gladiators...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Neither did I, but it seems the Luftwaffe used a wide variety of foreign types as trainers, P-36s, Morane Saulnier MS.230s, Gloster Gladiators...


And many many more types. I have quite a collection of these beute planes. But this is the first of this type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

C545 Foto Russland Kamenka russisches Beute Flugzeug Tupolew Tu-2 airplane TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie C545 Foto Russland Kamenka russisches Beute Flugzeug Tupolew Tu-2 airplane TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kamenka russisches Beute Flugzeug Tupolew Tu-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2022)

A nice image. But that's not the Tupolev Tu-2 but a Petlakov Pe-2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Vintage Photo Print Petlyakov Pe-8 TB-7 WWII Soviet Bomber Aircraft On Ground | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Photo Print Petlyakov Pe-8 TB-7 WWII Soviet Bomber Aircraft On Ground at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Foto : erbeutetes Jagd-Flugzeug aus Rußland mit Gleitkufen im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : erbeutetes Jagd-Flugzeug aus Rußland mit Gleitkufen im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Yak1 ? ski beute captured

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)

Yep .. looks like Yak-1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Foto WK II Russland Russische Flugzeuge Yak zerstört K1.17 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Russland Russische Flugzeuge Yak zerstört K1.17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeuge Wracks Absturz PKW K1.17 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeuge Wracks Absturz PKW K1.17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Sukhoi_Su-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

C59 Foto Ostfront schw. russ. Bomber Flugzeug MG Bug Waffenturm Kanzel | eBay


Entdecken Sie C59 Foto Ostfront schw. russ. Bomber Flugzeug MG Bug Waffenturm Kanzel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Pe-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto WK II Russland Russische Flugzeuge Yak zerstört K1.17 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Russland Russische Flugzeuge Yak zerstört K1.17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Not the Yak but the Polikarpov I-16 fighter in the foreground on the right . Then the Tupolev SB-2 light bomber ( IMHO ) in the middle and the Ilyushin DB-3 bomber in the background on the left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

4 org. Fotos: Wehrmacht Russland russische Flugzeuge leichte Bomber Kampfflieger | eBay


Entdecken Sie 4 org. Fotos: Wehrmacht Russland russische Flugzeuge leichte Bomber Kampfflieger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)

The first pic ... from right to left : Archangelskij AR-2, Tupolev USB, MiG-3
The second pic ... from right to left : Tupolev USB, Polikarpov U-2 ( Po-2), Polikarpov I-16
The third pic ... the same Tupolev USB seen in the second shot with the remnats of the the same Po-2 noticed as well.

The fourth pic ... IMHO that's the tail of the Douglas DC-1 or DC-2 . Not sure why the plane could be there but it is possible the image can have nothing with the Fall Barbarossa in 1941.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The first pic ... from right to left : Archangelskij AR-2, Tupolev USB, MiG-3
> The second pic ... from right to left : Tupolev USB, Polikarpov U-2 ( Po-2), Polikarpov I-16
> The third pic ... the same Tupolev USB seen in the second shot with the remnats of the the same Po-2 noticed as well.
> 
> The fourth pic ... IMHO that's the tail of the Douglas DC-1 or DC-2 . Not sure why the plane could be there but it is possible the image can have nothing with the Fall Barbarossa in 1941.


Soviet build Douglas?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)

Not with the fin shape. As memo serves soviets didn't build the DC-2 but the DC-3 later modified slightly and named Li-2.

However I found the info .. "Back in 1937 a Douglas DC-2 was brought via Amtorg, one of the companies acting as agent for Aeroflot. It is highly likely that this DC-2 was registered as USSR-M25, there is photo, evidence of a DC-2 with this registration. This particular DC-2 crashed in August 1937."

So it may be a picture taken at the crash site. In the case the shot does nothing in common with the German invasion on the USSR.
The info source: 
Douglas DC3, Dakota, C47, R4D, DC1, DC2 A/C Capt.Allen Campbell





ASN Aircraft accident Douglas DC-2-152 URSS-M25 Herina, Bistrita-Nasaud County


A Douglas DC-2-152 passenger plane, registered URSS-M25, was destroyed in an accident near Herina, Bistrita-Nasaud County, Romania. There were three passengers and three crew members on board.



aviation-safety.net


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 12, 2022)

Polikarpov Po-2, the plane that was used by ",Night witches"?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

Yes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



That's that common image of the TB-7 that took the Soviet delegation to the UK. It's taken at Tealing in Scotland. In the background to the right can be seen a Hawker Hurricane. There's other British stuff in the background that can't be made out in this image.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

Wurger said:


> However I found the info .. "Back in 1937 a Douglas DC-2 was brought via Amtorg, one of the companies acting as agent for Aeroflot. It is highly likely that this DC-2 was registered as USSR-M25, there is photo, evidence of a DC-2 with this registration. This particular DC-2 crashed in August 1937."



Yup, confirmed in Gordon and Komissarov's book on the Li-2, which has a terrific rear view of URSS-M25. Soviet aircraft adopted the French initials of the Soviet Union for their civil rego initially. The book describes the purchasing of the DC-2, as well as a Northrop Gamma. The DC-2-152 originally registered as NC14949 was of considerable interest to the Soviets and was flown around the different research institutes, but the emergence of the DST was of greater interest and a decision was made to enquire with Douglas about manufacturing that instead. Reputedly, the only thing of interest to the Soviets about the Northrop was its cockpit heating system!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Wk2 foto front Russland schilder plakate | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 foto front Russland schilder plakate in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

IL-2














Foto 2.WK Russ. Kampf Flugzeug in Rußland Tarn Bemalung (92) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2.WK Russ. Kampf Flugzeug in Rußland Tarn Bemalung (92) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2022)

captured beute














 G2 WW2 GERMAN WEHRMACHT PHOTO OF CAPTURED SOVIET FIGHTER PLANE CHAIKA I-153 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for G2 WW2 GERMAN WEHRMACHT PHOTO OF CAPTURED SOVIET FIGHTER PLANE CHAIKA I-153 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

Polikarpov Po-2 ambulance






Model U-2/Po-2, ICM 72242 (2013)









Orig. Foto Beute Flugzeug Aufklärer Russland Polen Tarn SELTEN | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Beute Flugzeug Aufklärer Russland Polen Tarn SELTEN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

K3701 Foto Russland Beutesammelplatz russisches Flugzeug Jäger Doppeldecker | eBay


Entdecken Sie K3701 Foto Russland Beutesammelplatz russisches Flugzeug Jäger Doppeldecker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

Yak 9 

The personal hack of British pilot James Eric Storrar (due this carries his initials 'JAS'). Storrar served as a commander with 234th Squadron RAF, equipped with P-51 Mustangs, based at Trevisto in Northern Italy. This plane ruptured its oil tank during a flight, when all attempts to repair or replace the damaged item failed the Yak-9 was ceremonially burnt in the center of the airfield. Formerly this Yak served with Bulgarian AF and was hijacked by Bulgarian defector Alexandov.








WT Live // Images by atomicgamernl


#warthunder #live_wt #workshop The personal hack of British pilot James Eric Storrar (due this carries his initials \'JAS\'). Storrar served as a commander with 234th Squadron RAF, equipped with P-51 Mustangs, based at Trevisto in Northern Italy. This plane ruptured its oil tank during a...




live.warthunder.com


















WWII Photo Military Aircraft Fighter Plane Airplane Snapshot Photograph WW2 | eBay


An original World War Two photo. It appears to show a Fighter Plane. On the back it says it's a Russiann Plane.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)

Also here ... Storrar Yak

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2022)

Foto WK2 Feldflugplatz Flugzeug russischer Doppeldecker #6 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 Feldflugplatz Flugzeug russischer Doppeldecker #6 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (May 26, 2022)

Interesting story about Mr. Storrar.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2022)

Ilyushin Il-16 Rockets







Whats that?














Altes Foto Militärflugplatz Baranawitschy / Flugzeug / Russische RATA 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Militärflugplatz Baranawitschy / Flugzeug / Russische RATA 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2022)

The things were called "выдвижные посадочные факелы" - extendable/retractable magnesium landing lights ( flashes ) used for the night flights and landings.










the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2022)

Wild!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Ilyushin DB-3 captured beute












E295 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug Frankreich Bloch Bomber England ?? | eBay
E294 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug England USA Bomber TOP Motiv ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)

It is the former soviet DB-3 "Red 12" plane captured by Finns during the Winter War. After repair she became the "VP-13" (later changed to DB-13) and seviced with the Finnish AF. The "VP-13" code can still be noticed between the white square with a star on the fusealge side and the horizontal stabilizer.
In May 1941 she was sent to Rechlin test flight center in Germany. The camo was the orginal Finnish one but Germans repainted undersides, the engine cowlings , spinners and the rudder with a yellow. These pics were taken at war booty exhibition in Berlin at the begining of the Spetember 1941. The plane was returned to Finns on September 12 in bad conditions. In Finland, she was modified and put in service again and then was delivered to Photography Flight Ahtiainen/LeLv 48 on April 27, 1942.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

Yakovlev UT-1 beute captured
























altes Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Jäger Beuteflugzeug Stern | eBay


Entdecken Sie altes Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Jäger Beuteflugzeug Stern in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

Thought you would like this one Wurger. Rare bird, even rarer in these colours.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2022)

Yes, that's true. The UT-1 in the LW colours can't be seen often. Very interesting is the silver one . Still wearing the soviet VVS Red star while the swastik was already applied on the fin/rudder top. ALso interesing are the LW crosses of the two different type and size. The Group Technical Officer marking I don't mention at all.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

Yakovlev UT-1 beute captured














Foto - Flugzeug russisches Beuteflugzeug - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug russisches Beuteflugzeug - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)

IMHO that's the same UT-1 seen in post #509


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

il-2














Foto WKII Flugzeug Feld Ostfront Tarn Abdeckung K1.31 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WKII Flugzeug Feld Ostfront Tarn Abdeckung K1.31 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Italy 1943 Lavochkin La-5FN



















SOVIET WWII YAKOVLEV YAK FIGHTER PLANE IN ITALY ORIGINAL VTG 1943 PHOTO - Rare | eBay


ORIGINAL WWII vintage snapshot photograph of two Soviet / Russian soldiers posed with an American Soldier in front of a Soviet Yakovlev Fighter Plane in Italy in 1943. The photo is pencil noted on the reverse; "Soviet Yak Plane - Italy 1943" photo measures approx. 4 in. x 5 in. Condition...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)

A nice image. But it is not the La-5FN. Judging by the exhaust pipe cowling, engine cowl fasteners and the antenna wire layout it is the La-5F. Also the "Italy 1943" sounds quite strange.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2022)

I was thinking the same about the Italy claim.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2022)

Polikarpov Po-2 rockets captured beute ski sneekufen














Deutscher Doppeldecker mit Schneekufen – Foto 2.Weltkrieg – SELTEN | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutscher Doppeldecker mit Schneekufen – Foto 2.Weltkrieg – SELTEN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2022)

i-16















Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem russischen Flugzeug Wrack an der Ostfront | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem russischen Flugzeug Wrack an der Ostfront in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> i-16
> 
> View attachment 674680
> 
> ...



Actually it is not the I-16. It is a Kharkiv R-10 ( KhAI-5 ) also called Neman R-10. It was a soviet reconnaissance and light bomber aircraft, designed in the mid 30' in the Kharkiv Aviation Institute (KhAI - in Ukrainian ХАІ ) by Iosif Grigorevich Nyeman. The plane is the "Red 9" captured in Ukraina in 1941 and belonged to the 46 OKAE. As you may notice she became a nice object for the German field trips and pic taking even been very derelicted.





























the pic source: R-10 | World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Il-2 














24 cm Kanone 3 am russ. Flugzeug JL - 2 im Kaukasus Ostfront | eBay


Entdecken Sie 24 cm Kanone 3 am russ. Flugzeug JL - 2 im Kaukasus Ostfront in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Il-2














Foto WKII Flugzeug Feld Ostfront Tarn Abdeckung K1.31 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WKII Flugzeug Feld Ostfront Tarn Abdeckung K1.31 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Polikarpov Po-2














Foto Flugzeuge-Kriegsschrott Kennung 2.WK (1998x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeuge-Kriegsschrott Kennung 2.WK (1998x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Il-2 rockets














Foto russisches IL-2 Sturmovik Flugzeug mit Raketen Abschussvorrichtung ! Beute | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto russisches IL-2 Sturmovik Flugzeug mit Raketen Abschussvorrichtung ! Beute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Lagg 3














Nr-45585 Foto 2, Wk Russischer Flieger 8,5 x 12,5 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr-45585 Foto 2, Wk Russischer Flieger 8,5 x 12,5 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Sukhoi Su-2













Foto 2.Wk Wehrmacht Soldaten und russisches Beute Flugzeug Jäger Jak Yak Rata | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2.Wk Wehrmacht Soldaten und russisches Beute Flugzeug Jäger Jak Yak Rata in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Barrett (Jun 27, 2022)

THANK YOU! Just an astonishing batch of photos. Goes in The Keep File.
Sidebar:
Awhile back Sergei Sikorsky related a visit that Klimov had with Stalin. Though K did not design the Il-2's Mikulin engine, IIRC he thought he had an improvement. Theoretically found a way to add 500 hrs to the useful engine life.

Comrade Stalin thought about that for just a bit.

Then, almost in so many words, said that if the Sturmovikii were lasting 500 hrs in combat, something needed correcting...

Gulp.
End of interview.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 30, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The things were called "выдвижные посадочные факелы" - extendable/retractable magnesium landing lights ( flashes ) used for the night flights and landings.
> 
> View attachment 672073
> 
> ...


So, to land at night, the intrepid nightfighter pilot activated his trusty 4000 degree Fahrenheit blowtorches err landing lights conveniently mounted beneath his partially fabric-covered wings? 
I’m assuming the light from the fires was for his benefit but it could just as easily been for benefit of the pilots landing after him? “Flight Commander Igor cleared to land to the left of Beloved Hero of the Motherland Comrade Smirnoff’s flaming debris”..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

27 Yak 9 















Foto Luftwaffe abgeschossener russischer Flieger Flugzeug Jagdflieger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe abgeschossener russischer Flieger Flugzeug Jagdflieger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

Polikarpov Po-2 ski coded 12














Q492 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Inf. Rgt 313 Beute Schlacht Flugzeug Winter Ski Kuf | eBay


Entdecken Sie Q492 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Inf. Rgt 313 Beute Schlacht Flugzeug Winter Ski Kuf in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



 www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

Polikarpov I-15















Foto WK II Wehrmacht Feldflugplatz Sowjetunion Baranowitschi 1941 Polikarpow I15 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Feldflugplatz Sowjetunion Baranowitschi 1941 Polikarpow I15 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

I-16 uti 4 Rata Beuteflugzeug coded DM+HC















top Foto - Polikarpow I-16 uti 4 Rata Beuteflugzeug Kennung DM HC | eBay


Entdecken Sie top Foto - Polikarpow I-16 uti 4 Rata Beuteflugzeug Kennung DM HC in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2022)

I-16 uti 














Foto LW Soldat Fliegerhorst Proskurow Ukraine Beute Flugzeug Ratta Rußland A14 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Fliegerhorst Proskurow Ukraine Beute Flugzeug Ratta Rußland A14 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2022)

I-16 takeoff














cWW2 a Russian Polikarpov I-16 Rata fighter aircraft - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm | eBay


cWW2 a Russian Polikarpov I-16 Rata fighter aircraft - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm no matching caption ( my caption ) one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

UTI-2















(x29) Russland Flugplatz Flugzeug Plane Jagdflugzeug Rata Kennung Emblem Beute | eBay


Entdecken Sie (x29) Russland Flugplatz Flugzeug Plane Jagdflugzeug Rata Kennung Emblem Beute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

D
 Dana Bell


 Wurger
second time i find pictures of soviet planes in Italy 1943. What was the event?

Pe2 ( other picture a Lavochkin )






















WWII SOVIET RUSSIAN PETLYAKOV PE-2 FIGHTER BOMBER PLANE IN ITALY VTG 1943 PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII SOVIET RUSSIAN PETLYAKOV PE-2 FIGHTER BOMBER PLANE IN ITALY VTG 1943 PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Lagg 3














Russland russisches Flugzeug Jäger Yag Laag MIG oder ? Typ ? Kennung WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Russland russisches Flugzeug Jäger Yag Laag MIG oder ? Typ ? Kennung WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> D
> Dana Bell
> 
> 
> ...




IMHO th pic wasn't taken in the Italy and especially in 1943 as Stalin would never send any Pe-2 there at that time. I would say the pic was taken at one of three airfields, Stalin allowed to be used by th USAAf for Shuttle Raids ( Operation Frantic ) in Russia. The Poltava airfield, Ukraine in 1944 could be very possible . Undoubtedly, the guy on lteft is a soviet soldier. His uniform is quite distinctive. So the Pe-2 couldn't be a captured by Germans and sent to the Italy for some reason.






Scondly the Red Star seen partially in the enlarged shot got the wite outline. The thin outher red one can't be noticed because of the poor quality of the source image. The kind of the soviet nationl marking was introduced in August 1943 as memo serves. And that may indicate that the date of the pic should be later than the 1943.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Were there in frantic joe, missions from italy?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)

I haven't heard about the kind of the soviet support for the shuttle raids. The only Stalin's help was the russian personnel assigned to support Americans at the airfields. 
Speaking of ... the range of the Pe-2FT was about 1200-1300km while the one way distance from Bridisi, Italy to Poltawa, Ukraine is about 1650km. It looks like the rage of the Pe-2 wasn't enough to get the Italy airbases . About those in the Great Britain not to mention at all..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Wurger said:


> I haven't heard about the kind of the soviet support for the shuttle raids. The only Stalin's help was the russian personnel assigned to support Americans at the airfields.
> Speaking of ... the range of the Pe-2FT was about 1200-1300km while the one way distance from Bridisi, Italy to Poltawa, Ukraine is about 1650km. It looks like the rage of the Pe-2 wasn't enough to get the Italy airbases . About those in the Great Britain not to mention at all..


No no i mean usaaf forces going to SU. The maker labbeled were he was stationed at the time,namely Italy. Seems logical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)

Oh ... now grasped. A such caption sounds a little bit too strange although I agree it seems logical. Mostly , picture captions is created using the what/where/when pattern. Usually, the where-when part relates to the actual place, a pic was taken. The kind labbeling you suggested, may be fine for the author but also may be misleading for other people.
Anyway I have adoubt the shot with the Pe-2 was taken in the Italy. But using your explanation the caption sounds much reliably now.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Now to find out what units went to ussr from there. Italy that is, if the usaaf did.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)

The Poltava airfield (USAAF Station 559)
The Pyriatyn aifield (AAF-560) 
The Myrhorod airfield (AAF-561)

Poltava and Myrhorod were used for heavy bombers B-24 Liberators, B-17 Flying Fortresses while the Piriatyn one for long-range escort fighters P-51 Mustangs and P-38 Lightnings.

I believe there were units that sent their crews from Foggia and Brindisi airbases to the soviet ones bombing targests eg .. in Poland, Balkans and landing in the USSR.
However, if the pic is labbeled "Italy 1943", it wouldn't be correct because the shuttle raids started in 1944. So neither the date nor the idea of giving the label has fit.

To cocnclude ... an another attempt to drive customer.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 18, 2022)

Wurger said:


> IMHO th pic wasn't taken in the Italy and especially in 1943 as Stalin would never send any Pe-2 there at that time. I would say the pic was taken at one of three airfields, Stalin allowed to be used by th USAAf for Shuttle Raids ( Operation Frantic ) in Russia. The Poltava airfield, Ukraine in 1944 could be very possible . Undoubtedly, the guy on lteft is a soviet soldier. His uniform is quite distinctive. So the Pe-2 couldn't be a captured by Germans and sent to the Italy for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 682219
> 
> ...


Is that daylight, I see, coming through the propeller blade?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> Is that daylight, I see, coming through the propeller blade?




I don't think so. Just the picture is dirty with a lot of the dust grains causing the pixels looking like the holes.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 18, 2022)

Wurger said:


> I don't thin so. Just the picture is dirty with a lot of the dust grains causing the pixels looking like the holes.


Thinking you’re right, considering the black specks floating above the two gents in the picture

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2022)

Yep ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

Rußland Ukraine 1945 
















Rußland Ukraine 1945 aus Osteuropa Album 8,5x5,5 Orig PANZER TANK Portrait Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Rußland Ukraine 1945 aus Osteuropa Album 8,5x5,5 Orig PANZER TANK Portrait Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

KV-1












Orig. Negativ Foto russische Beute Panzer KW-1 Tank mit Beschriftung in Russland | eBay
Orig. Negativ Foto russische Beute Panzer KW-1 Tank in Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2022)

Su-2














Original Farbdia Wehrmacht 10.Inf.Div. abgeschossenes Flugzeug Beute | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Farbdia Wehrmacht 10.Inf.Div. abgeschossenes Flugzeug Beute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

MBR-2 copy














Fotos WK2 WW2 Russischer Kampfpanzer und Wasserflugzeug mit Kennung selten | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotos WK2 WW2 Russischer Kampfpanzer und Wasserflugzeug mit Kennung selten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

IL2 early














Original WW2 Foto russisches Flugzeug vor Windmühle | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original WW2 Foto russisches Flugzeug vor Windmühle in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2022)

Very Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, russische Beuteflugzeug Sammelstelle (G)50576 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, russische Beuteflugzeug Sammelstelle (G)50576 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)

An early Petlakow Pe-2.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"Alright, someone go look for a Ukrainian with a tractor... Gotta be one round here somewhere..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 24, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> "Alright, someone go look for a Ukrainian with a tractor... Gotta be one round here somewhere..."


I’ll be right back, I could use the tax write off.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Ilyushin IL-4 














Orig. Foto russisches Beute Flugzeug Bomber Wrack in Russland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto russisches Beute Flugzeug Bomber Wrack in Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

SB2















Wehrmacht / Luftwaffe Kampf Russland Ostfront Beute Flugzeug Tupolew SB 2 Bomber | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht / Luftwaffe Kampf Russland Ostfront Beute Flugzeug Tupolew SB 2 Bomber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

Yakovlev UT-1 beute captured














Trümmer Russischen Flugzeuge Foto 2wk Russland Fotoalbum Russia Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Trümmer Russischen Flugzeuge Foto 2wk Russland Fotoalbum Russia Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2022)

Nemn KhAI -5 R10














Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeuge warplane avion de guerre Feld Flugplatz L1.25 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeuge warplane avion de guerre Feld Flugplatz L1.25 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)

Nice. 

PS ... The aircraft name is a little bit mixed. Either Neman R-10 ( the military designation ) or Kharkiv KhAI-5 ( ХАІ-5 in Ukrainian) , the factory designation. The soviet Aeroflot used the plane under the PS-5 name.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Neman R-10 ( the military designation ) or Kharkiv KhAI-5 ( ХАІ-5 in Ukrainian)














Foto - zerstörtes russisches Flugzeug bei Kiew - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - zerstörtes russisches Flugzeug bei Kiew - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)

Nice. As memo serves there are more images of the plane all around the net.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

ljoesjin Il-4 














Foto 2 WK Ostfront Gebirgsjäger Flugzeug russischer Jäger Kennung Nr. 4 Abschuß | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Ostfront Gebirgsjäger Flugzeug russischer Jäger Kennung Nr. 4 Abschuß in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

I-15 Condor














Foto Spanien, Flugzeug Legion Condor, Polikarpow I-15 mit Maling, Kennung, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Flugzeug Legion Condor, Polikarpow I-15 mit Maling, Kennung, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)

Why the Legion Condor? Just the Franco's Nationalist Air Force. Wearing of the kind of national markings doesn't mean the plane belonged to the German Unit in the Spain.
But a very nice picture though.


----------



## special ed (Oct 30, 2022)

Wearing the circled X insignia


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 30, 2022)

It was obviously captured


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)

special ed said:


> Wearing the circled X insignia



True. But the marking is not of the Legion Condor. Although the unit was the German one and was equipped with the German stuff mostly, all planes of the regiment wore the Nationalist Spanish markings. In the same way were marked the planes of the Italian Legion fighting against the Republica AF with Franco's Aviación Nacional together. As a result, the Spanish Civil War nationalist roundel wasn't used by the LC only but just by all Spanish Nationalist Air Force. In other words, not all planes with the markings should be associated with the German Legion Condor there.









File:Spanish Civil War nationalist roundel.svg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org







FLYBOYJ said:


> It was obviously captured



Naturally I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Polikarpov I-16 UTI 3.(F)/11















Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Beute Flugzeug Russland Jagdflugzeug Rata | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Beute Flugzeug Russland Jagdflugzeug Rata in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Yakovlev UT-1














Deutsche Soldaten am russ. Flugzeug Jakowlew UT - 2 Flugplatz Minsk Ostfront | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsche Soldaten am russ. Flugzeug Jakowlew UT - 2 Flugplatz Minsk Ostfront in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

Il-2 captured beute balkenkreuz 1942 Palova





















FOTO - FLUGZEUG - BEUTE-FLUGZEUG - russ. Schlachtflieger "IL-2" mit Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - BEUTE-FLUGZEUG - russ. Schlachtflieger "IL-2" mit Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

I-15














Foto Luftwaffe, russischer Stahlhelm hängt an abgeschossenem Rata Flugzeug, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe, russischer Stahlhelm hängt an abgeschossenem Rata Flugzeug, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2022)

It is I-153.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Lavochkin-Gorbunov-Gudkov LaGG3 Demjansk Ostfront Russland 1942 Ski Schneekufen Nr 27





















Abgeschossenes russisches Flugzeug Jak MiG bei Demjansk Ostfront Russland 1942 | eBay
Abgeschossenes russisches Flugzeug Jak MiG bei Demjansk Russland 1941 Bomben | eBay
Abgeschossenes russisches Flugzeug Jak MiG bei Demjansk Ostfront Russland 1942 | eBay
Abgeschossenes russisches Flugzeug Jak MiG bei Demjansk Ostfront Russland 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lavochkin-Gorbunov-Gudkov LaGG3 Demjansk Ostfront Russland 1942 Ski Schneekufen Nr 27
> 
> View attachment 695092
> 
> ...


Lavochkin-Gorbunov-Gudkov LaGG3 Demjansk Ostfront Russland 1942 Ski Schneekufen Nr 27














Abgeschossenes russisches Flugzeug MIG Jak bei Demjansk Ostfront Russland 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Abgeschossenes russisches Flugzeug MIG Jak bei Demjansk Ostfront Russland 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

I-16














Orig. Foto russ. Flugzeug Wrack Rata am Flugplatz in Russland 1941 Pleskau Luga | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto russ. Flugzeug Wrack Rata am Flugplatz in Russland 1941 Pleskau Luga in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Il-2 shot down Smolensk



















Foto, Wk2, abgeschossener russischer Schlachtflieger, Smolensk (N)50652 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, abgeschossener russischer Schlachtflieger, Smolensk (N)50652 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

LaGG 3














Foto Luftwaffe, Beute Flugzeug, Franzose, Abschuss.... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe, Beute Flugzeug, Franzose, Abschuss.... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Ilyushin Il-4














Russland Flugplatz Flugzeug Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3568x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Russland Flugplatz Flugzeug Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3568x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2022)

IMHO that's the Ilyushin Il-4 of the 57BAP captured in 1941.





the source: Ilyushin Il-4 (DB-3F) Russian: Ильюшин Ил-4 (ДБ-3Ф)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


> IMHO that's the Ilyushin Il-4 of the 57BAP captured in 1941.
> 
> View attachment 697768
> 
> the source: Ilyushin Il-4 (DB-3F) Russian: Ильюшин Ил-4 (ДБ-3Ф)


Looks in better condition here.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2022)

Yep .. as memo serves most of the captured planes there were gathered at one location of the airfield and then scarapping gradually.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

I16 fixed gear uti-4 trainer















org. Foto: Wehrmacht Russland Soldaten & russ. Jagdflugzeug Polikarpow I-16 RATA | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto: Wehrmacht Russland Soldaten & russ. Jagdflugzeug Polikarpow I-16 RATA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)

A note though. It's not the UTI kite. That's the I-16 with the windshield like the UTI-4 had. The landing gear propably fixed but it is not obvious. It's very likely the landing grear door could have been removed only

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

Wurger said:


> A note though. It's not the UTI kite. That's the I-16 with the windshield like the UTI-4 had. The landing gear propably fixed but it is not obvious. It's very likely the landing grear door could have been removed only


I do think gear is fixed


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

Trainer yakovlev ut-2














A130 Foto Wehrmacht Estland Lettland Liebau Beute Flugzeug plane TOP Emblem ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie A130 Foto Wehrmacht Estland Lettland Liebau Beute Flugzeug plane TOP Emblem ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I do think gear is fixed
> 
> View attachment 698652



It is very difficult to state if the landing gear of the I-16 was retractable or fixed. Especially, if the wheel bay doors were removed. Actually there weren't two different landing gears. Just either it was possible to retract it or it was lowered down and blocked. See the pics below. 
















There are two details that make the ID possible. Both of them are very difficult to notice. These are, the wheel bays and the retracting cables. You may notice in the images below that the wheel bays could be sealed with the fabric patches or plywood usually. But it wasn't a rule and there were I-16s and UTI variants with the wheel bays left open although the landing gear was extended all the time.
















Here is enlarged shot of the I-16 wheel with the cable for retracting seen ... 






In your enlarged shot both details can be noticed. Therefore I've suggested that the landing gear had the doors removed and could be retractable . But certainly , it could be lowered down and blocked what we may call the fixed one.






the pic source: Polikarpov's I-16 types


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

Game set and match to Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

Yak-3 Yak-9














1 x REPRO amerikanischer Jäger Kennung , Beute Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 x REPRO amerikanischer Jäger Kennung , Beute Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2022)

Neither Yak-3 nor Yak-9. It is a Yak-1b belonged to the 291 IAP and captured in the April 1943 at the Taganrog-West airfield near Rostov-on-Don.

Here is another shot of the plane ..





the source: Samolot Smirnowa – Jak-1b w obcych rękach

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2022)

Ilyushin Il-4 bomber Oktober 1941, Orel West



















Foto, Wk2, Sowjet Bomber im Oktober 1941, Orel West (N)50681 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Sowjet Bomber im Oktober 1941, Orel West (N)50681 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sunday at 5:44 AM)

Yak-9 aircraft with VK-107A engine. Technical description. Book two. Aircraft armament. Oborongiz. 1948 Thanks to 

 MiTasol


I,.G.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sunday at 5:50 AM)

Yak-9 aircraft with VK-107A engine. Technical description. Book three. Description of construction and special equipment. Oborongiz. 1948

I.G.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

